# Marc Andrè ter Stegen



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Maggio 2013)

diventerà il migliore

*Marc-André ter Stegen | Borussia Mönchengladbach | 2012/2013 (HD) *

Il video da YouTube qua in basso nel terzo post.


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

L'agente ha smentito alla Bild l'interesse del Barcellona dicendo che ci sono altre due squadre che stanno seguendo attentamente il giocatore.

Si vocifera anche che il Milan qualora non riuscisse a prendere Casillas (???) punterebbe al giocatore tedesco valutato intorno ai 12 Milioni di Euro.

Dopo Neuer è sicuramente il portiere più forte in Germania e della Bundesliga ed ha solo 21 anni...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Sesfips (2 Novembre 2013)

E' sicuramente un giocatore promettente e di talento, però tra lui e Neuer ci sono ancora 2-3 spanne.
Per me è ancora abbastanza acerbo, gli manca sicuramente molta esperienza.


----------



## Brontolo (2 Novembre 2013)

deve ancora crescere come giocatore.
sbaglio o è stato l'autore di un paperone pazzesco in nazionale?


----------



## rossovero (2 Novembre 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> deve ancora crescere come giocatore.
> sbaglio o è stato l'autore di un paperone pazzesco in nazionale?



Vero vero. Un´amichevole con gli Usa se non erro


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

E' forte e giustamente costa. Non credo sia cosa per italiane ed Italia.


----------



## Sesfips (2 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' forte e giustamente costa. Non credo sia cosa per italiane ed Italia.



Per me Bardi è piu forte di Ter Stegen.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Febbraio 2014)

nei giorni scorsi ha svolto le visite mediche con il Barça. 

ufficialità sempre più vicina.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nei giorni scorsi ha svolto le visite mediche con il Barça.
> 
> ufficialità sempre più vicina.



E Reina a questo punto?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E Reina a questo punto?



reina al limite può fare il vice, se parte pinto. 
cmq oggi su sky parlavano di valdes, finirà al monaco o al city.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> reina al limite può fare il vice, se parte pinto.
> cmq oggi su sky parlavano di valdes, finirà al monaco o al city.



Non credo, per lui in primis, meglio continuare a fare il titolare al Napoli.

Ah, il cambio Valdes-Abbiati lo farei volentieri.


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo, per lui in primis, meglio continuare a fare il titolare al Napoli.
> 
> Ah, il cambio Valdes-Abbiati lo farei volentieri.



Si ma non certo perchè Valdes mi esalti. Tutt'altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma non certo perchè Valdes mi esalti. Tutt'altro.



Ovviamente vale anche per me. Non mi entusiasma, però meglio lui di Agazzi. Avrebbe voluto un contratto troppo oneroso però.


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2014)

Valdes va a prendere una vagonata di soldi, mi sembra palese. Per me va al Monaco.


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2014)

Reina probabilmente resta al Napoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

Valdes al Milan? Non scherziamo, Abbiati è meglio
dicono che è forte questo Ter Stegen


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Valdes al Milan? Non scherziamo, Abbiati è meglio
> dicono che è forte questo Ter Stegen



Valdes è mediocre, ma Abbiati è una sciagura.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Reina probabilmente resta al Napoli.



Io ci farei un pensierino a Reina... buon portiere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Valdes guadagna troppo ed è una pippa. 

Ci son portieri tedeschi migliori e di costo inferiore.


----------

